
Drawers Hackathon (https://drawersapp.github.io/contest/) - lamda
Drawers is conducting its first bot building event and excited to invite you to build bot. Learn latest technology and win exciting prizes.<p>Check out our event page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drawersapp.github.io&#x2F;contest&#x2F;
======
pankajkh
liked your concept. Is there any email alias where I can subscribe for updates
regarding bots ?

------
harshitbangar1
Cool. Is it global?

~~~
lamda
Yes, Check [https://drawersapp.github.io](https://drawersapp.github.io) for
sample bots.

